# Kidderminster Killer: 12th September 2012



## Philip Whiteman (16 Aug 2011)

The Kidderminster Killer will be taking place on *11th September (not 12th as shown above).* For seasoned audaxers, many will recognise this event as a classic which warrants a well deserved reputation. It is not easy with 4000 metres of ascent over 200km but it is rewarding and a day to remember. 

_A 202km cycling event starting from Stourport-on-Severn. Through Worcestershire & Shropshire with brief forays into Powys & Herefordshire. Mostly lanes Low gears essential for Clee Hill Long Mynd twice(!) Stiperstones Bishopsmoat & the hills around Clun Stunning views & almost traffic-free lanes. 

_http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-390/

This is Dave Pountney's last year of organising this event for the Kidderminster Killer and its sister event, The Elenith. So it is the end of an era. Many killer veterans will be sure to thank him for the 27 years of organising this classic. But fear not, the Kidderminster Killer will be transferred to the Beacon RCC's ownership in 2012. Audax UK are still seeking an organiser for The Elenith.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Aug 2011)

Hey - that's great news that the Killer won't be killed . Well done the Beacon CC . And of course exeedingly well done Dave Pountney for an awesome dedication to keeping the Killer alive all these years . I'm off to sort out my entry now for this year 

Never done the Elenith but I do hope someone steps up


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Aug 2011)

I'm gonna do this one I think! I'm in.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Aug 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> I'm gonna do this one I think! I'm in.



Just posted my entry off - I'll see you there!


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Aug 2011)

You will indeed, think I need some new tires and brake pads before I do this.

Anyone done it before think a 34/27 will be a low enough gear?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2011)

AS I pointed out to gb155 in another thread this morning - you can correct the thread title by clicking on _Edit_, then the _Use Full Editor_ button. The thread title is then displayed in an edit box towards the top of the window and can be put right.


----------

